# Ocellatus question



## Shawn71 (Apr 19, 2007)

I just got a pair of gold ocellatus.I was lucky because the person who sold them to me sold gave me breeding pair.The problem now is that the male has forced the female to the top corner of the tank.It's only the first day,but will things settle down?The tank is a 10 gallon with sand substate and 10 shells.Do you think I need to add more shells?I thought that 10 would be enough for 2 fish.This is my fisrt time keeping shellies.Any recommendations?

Shawn


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

this means that the pair bond broke. or that it wasent a pair at all.
did he have fry?

what i would do is put the female in a container with holes. put her in the container and put the container next to the males shell. he will attack the container and after few days he will calm down. thats what i did for my occies. now they are happy in a 5G spawning. 
also, visual dividers will help out. a peice of slate or rock inbetween their territories will block their sight.

any pics?? :wink:


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

I know this pair  Seen them for years  You are very lucky to get them :dancing: :thumb:

I would try adding a few rocks and tall plants. See if that helps.

She had a sponge filter in the middle of that tank if memory serves me correctly. So try to do something like that with rocks.


----------



## Shawn71 (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.I'm positive that they are a pair.Longstocking knows the person that I got them from and there were fry in the females shell.Sarah I had not giving any thought about the sponge filter being there.I will try make visual divider in the middle of the tank.If that does not work I'll try the plastic contianer like Multies said to do.I guess if Multies got it to work in a 5 gallon,I shouldn't have a problem in a 10.Thanks again both of you.

Shawn


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

but please dont try it in a 5G people..
i have other tanks set up and this was only for a short time. they spawned in there so why move them when they are happy.

shawn, heres a pic of my 5G occie tank to give you an idea
this is what it used to look like. driftwood is now at the back instead of the side.


----------



## Shawn71 (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice tanks Multies.Well it's been 3 days and he still will not let the female claim a shell.I placed 2 plants and some rock down the center.He seems to have claimed both shell beds.Should I give it some more time or should I try the plastic container?He doesn't seem as agressive as the fist day,but still has her up in the corner.Thanks.

Shawn


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

In all honesty... might need to get a bigger tank for them.

I've known her and bought fish from her for years. She can put fish in small tanks and the fish breed ( sometimes it's only meant as a holding tank)! An example... she can breed cyps in a freakn 10 gallon ! She doesn't do it on purpose... but sometimes it just happens ! Most of the time if I buy her breeders... I have to put them in a larger tank or they do exactly what you are describing.

I breed Ocellatus in a 4 foot tank... but in all honesty I've never been able to keep them ( when full grown which yours are ) in anything smaller than a 20.


----------



## Staszek (Dec 18, 2006)

Shawn,

Maybe if you take the male out of the tank for a day or so, just to let the female get an area then try palcing the male back in.

This will allow the female to get comfortable and maybe more likely to defend herself and a territory.

Good luck


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

*** tried that in a 3foot tank when i got them(after he beat her up)
i removed the male for a day, put her in a corner. male found the female and beat her up again.

and that male is a good 2.5inches(measured)
fully grown hyper aggressive male. maybe he got desperate :lol: :lol:

ill get pics of a more recent set up.
and maybe some of my occie pics :roll:


----------



## Shawn71 (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice.I'might try removing him for a bit.If that doesn't work I'm going to try what Mutlies did with the plastic container.I was really set on keeping them in a 10,but I have to I'll move them.Well,I do have a 20 long that I use for grow out,but I'll have to get rid of some fish first.

Shawn


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

if you need pics, i got em.
its worked twice for me  
this was the advice i was given before.

the male will get desparate sooner or later.
i guess that was true :lol:


----------



## pcrawford1044 (Apr 19, 2008)

sounds excactly like my story do what i did. try what i did move there shells as far appppart as possible


----------



## pcrawford1044 (Apr 19, 2008)

would more females help?


----------

